# River bottoms or mountain tops



## craigire (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been hearing a lot about hunting for turkeys both in river bottoms and in higher elevations. I am interested, if anyone was willing to share, which they prefer. I have places where I plan to hunt this year that include both, but if I could, I would like a reason to start at either one place or another.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll be hunting around 8000' this year. When I'm in UT hunting turkeys I like to go after the mountain birds.


----------



## huntfishlive (Oct 22, 2013)

You'll find me (and the tom I'm gonna shoot) in the mountains.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I follow the snowline. Seems that the turkeys do too. I think it's because of the food source. They always seem to be around where the snowline is.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Last year I hunted both. I did seem to be able to get closer to the river bottom birds, but I wouldn't say I enjoyed the scenery more.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Now this may sound as if I am just being a smart A** but really, the place to go hunting is the place you locate birds the* day before you go*. If you're lucky enough to find some* huntable* birds in both places than go the place you like the best. 
Now, about the famous snow line birds, yes, along the snow line can be productive but keep in mind that birds will be scattered all up and down the mountains. Many birds never migrate up, some migrate a little ways up, and some go as high as they can walk. Just finds some birds you think you can get up on and have at 'em. It's why they can it huntin.;-)


----------

